# My male cokatiel isnt ready



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi 
I have a pair of Cokatiel 
Female Cokatiel is ready for mating but male Cokatiel isn’t ready so the female Cokatiel has laid 2 egg without sperm 
Before she laid egg without sperm , she was ready for mating but the male Cokatiel wasn’t ready . 
I feed them with a lot of good food , including : vegetables , seeds , boiled egg(small quantities) , grains and buds
Some times I also pour confirmatory drug in their water(like : AD3E , Mineral and Aminsul syrup) 
Some people told me , you should change your male Cokatiel but I don’t want change him .
What should I do till my Male Cokatiel be prepared for mating
Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What do you mean not ready? Is he too young? It takes males a while to figure out the whole mating thing, so she may lay a couple infertile clutches til he gets it figured out. You should let your hen and male sit on this clutch of infertile eggs, because if you just remove them she'll lay more. Then, you should probably reduce their hormones til he's ready to make babies.


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

my male cokatiel is younger than female and he is not interested to mating with her
what does your mean about : you should probably reduce their hormones 
(my english isnt well so if in my sentences have a grammatical problem , sorry)

Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No problem, what I mean is if they aren't ready to mate (i.e. he isn't interested at the moment) you should increase their night time hours to 12-14hrs of darkness and rearrange their cage. This way she doesn't lay infertile eggs.


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

thank you very much 
just 3 question :
1 : now , I should remove their nest . yes ? 
2 : their cage is near of love bird cage . It has a problem ?(is necessary for them to be calm ?)
3 : which drug is better for them till they be a invigorate and soon mating ?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

1. Yes remove the nest box. Don't put it back up til you actually catch them mating, otherwise it could cause your hen to lay infertile eggs.
2. I would put the lovies in a different room, just for breeding season, only because they may be scaring your male so he doesn't feel its safe to mate.
3. There is no drug to stimulate mating, you can only change the conditions to do that. Shorter nights (I usually have mine on 8-10 hours of sleep), lots of soft foods, little cage disturbance.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

roxy culver, the hen has already laid two infertile eggs according to the first post. I don't know when she did it and whether she might be on the verge of laying more. 

Zeus, we need information on when the eggs were laid.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AHHHH, I must've totally ignored that part when I read it...Oops, good catch Tielfan!!!


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

Dear roxy culver & tielfan 
about 1 month ago female cokatiel was ready for mate but the male wasnt interested to mate . some people told me : dont put nest for them till you see they are mating but I put nest for them so the female be interested to the nest and she be wild and beat him then she laid 3 egg without sperm . 
after a week I remove their nest and the female cokatiel be good tempered . 
after about 2 week I put nest for them again till today and she laid 3 egg without sperm 
During this time she was interested to mate but the male Cokatiel ... .

thanks


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

Now the female wanted that the male mate with her but the male cokatiel didnt want to mate with her . 
I think he isnt able to mate . What do you think ?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

How old is your male?


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

I think he is about 3 years old but Im not sure and he he is younger than the female

These pictures are about 9-12 months ago . 
picture1
picture2
picture3
picture4
picture5


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

If those birds are over a year old they are both females. That's probably why no mating is happening.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Those are both girls!


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

you sure ?
but I think the white Cokatiel is male and Veterinarian said to me : the gray is female and other is male .


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree with the others. You have two females.. the lighter colored one has bars on her tail. She also looks like a cinnamon pearl and she has kept her pearls, again a sign of female.  Get yourself a male and you'll probably have babies.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yep both are hens...the "yellow" one is a pearl and male pearls lose their pearls during their first molt and look like normal males except for some tail mottling. If that bird is 3yrs old that's a girl. You need a boy to get babies lol.








Just for reference, this is my male pearl Fuzzy. He used to have the pearling but being a male he molted it out. The hen next to him is a cinnamon pearl pied and she keeps her pearls.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yep-there's no way around this one. The grey has a grey female face and the pearl has pearls  if the pearl was a male it would just look like a cinnamon after its first molt (which it has before it is a year old).


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks a lot , all of you


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry! But you're welcome!

If it makes you feel better i have a male who is misnamed because it was supposed to be a girl...it happens all too often to us cockatiel owners.


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi .
today I went to the shop bird for buy a male Cokatiel . I saw three gray Cokatiel and a Lutino . 
Shopkeeper said to me : most of male white cokatiels are week and they cant mating and get babies . he said is better you buy a gray Cokatiel and when he mate with your female they can get babies with different color , like : Lutino , pied or cinamon . 
(َAlso his male gray Cokatiels had a bar of white color around their neck .) 
Does he say right ? 

Thanks


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Well I'm not too sure on the part that he was saying about Lutinos.. I think he might have meant that if you breed a Lutino to a Lutino, you could possibly have babies with some genetic flaws. I know plenty of people who have Lutino dads and they breed fine with grey females, etc. Is your female a Lutino? If so, then I would suggest you getting a grey. 

As far as the ring of white at their necks.. it's hard without pics .. but this could mean that the birds are split to white face or if there's a lot of white, maybe even light pied or split to pied. 

Strange for him to say the Lutino can't mate though.


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

Now , my female is gray and whats your suggestion for me for buy Cokatiel ? 
(I havant any pics of them but I will upload pics soon .)

Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well if you still have both your hens you have a grey hen and a pearl hen. If you get the lutino there is a high chance its female as its easier to get a girl lutino than it is to get a boy. I would recommend you get one of the greys because they are easier to sex and pair it up with your pearl once quarantine is over and they have bonded.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

How old are the birds at the shop? If they are mature males, the grey birds will have a bright yellow face like Vlad in my avatar and several birds in my signature. If they are immature they will look like hens and you can't be sure whether the bird is male or female. Lutinos are difficult to sex visually so you can't be sure of this bird's sex although you can be fairly sure it's male if it acts like a male (singing, dancing, heart wings).

The colors that you can get in the babies will depend on what genes the parents have. To get whiteface or pied babies, both parents have to have the gene. These are ordinary recessive genes, and either parent can be split to these genes (this means that they carry the gene and can pass it to their offspring, but the parents are not this color themselves).

Lutino, cinnamon, and pearl are sex-linked recessive genes which have complicated inheritance rules - there's a detailed explanation at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26845 You can get females in these colors if the father has the correct gene, and if the mother has the same gene you can get males in that color too. If the lutino at the shop is really a male then all his daughters will be lutino. If one of the males has the cinnamon and/or pearl gene and you pair him with your cinnamon pearl hen, you can get male and female babies with the cinnamon and/or pearl mutation.

Some of these mutations have visible indicators of a split and some do not. If you can post pictures of the male birds we can help identify some of the mutations that they may be carrying, and maybe we can confirm whether the the grey birds are male. Hens can't be split to any of the sex-linked mutations but males can be split. 

For convenience I'm displaying your hen pictures below. I think your grey hen might be split to whiteface because her orange spot has an irregular shape. She has a light colored toenail too which indicates that she's split to pied. I can't tell whether your pearl hen is carrying either of these genes but other people here are better at spotting the signs so maybe they can tell you.


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks all of you for help and dear tielfan thank you very much . 

So I will try upload the pics of male Cokatiel in shop tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

Please help me . 
What should I do ? the male just singing and the female wants that the male mate with her but the male dont mate her .


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I deleted both message that had links that did not go to your pix's. Also many people are afraid to click on unknown links. It is far better to host your pix on a photo site and post the pix or links.

Sites such as: www.photobucket.com or http://tinypic.com/

Or if your pix's are on your computer this link tells how to upload: http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=20202


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They need to bond first. At this point, they shouldn't have a nest box or anything for breeding. They just need to hang out for a few months and if they bond, then you can breed them. Right now they'd be considered a bondage pair so they most likely wouldn't be very good parents and could abandon or injure the chicks once hatched.


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

thank you bjknight93
5 minute ago I saw the male Cokatiel mate with her for 30-45 second . 
what should I do ?
When must I put nest for them ?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It sounds like you need to learn more about breeding before you let this pair make babies. Breeding cockatiels is a big responsibility because there are a lot of things can go wrong, and you need to be prepared to handle the situation appropriately. There's a good 10-part article called "The responsible breeding of cockatiels" at http://www.birdsnways.com/birds/artspctl.htm#Cockatiels and more good information at http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding.html plus many other excellent internet resources. You owe it to yourself and your birds to educate yourself on this before you let your birds breed. We can help answer your questions, but it's not practical for us to instruct you on every single aspect of the process.


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

Mr tielfan I know some information about their breeding and I want to know when should I put nest for them because the male mate with her about 10 minute ago .


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

No they should not have a nest yet. They may just be breeding for fun...leave the nest box out for at least a month so they _might_ be able to bond in the short period of time. Please don't put a nest box in for them UNLESS she actually lays eggs. Please don't encourage their breeding right now as I would hate to see you have issues with them because they're not a bonded pair.


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi every body
They are mating a lot . 
What should I do now ? 
Now , can I put nest for them ? 

thanks


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Wait for her to lay eggs. A lot of cockatiels mate for fun, this does not mean they're bonded.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you need to do more research on handfeeding, the problems that can happen with breeding (health problems), and you need to give them a lot more time. 

so many things can go wrong, it will take awhile for you to learn a lot. you need to have emergency supplies on hand before the eggs hatch, you need to know what kind of bedding to use in the nest box.

the box NEEDS bedding in it. you need to use either aspen shavings or pine shavings. cedar has a smell to it which can harm your birds. you need to put 2-3 inches of bedding in the box so the eggs can have the right warmth and support.

do not put the box in at all unless she lays eggs, do not be impatient with breeding. take time and learn more about it so you are ready. there is more to breeding than just putting in a box and expecting things to happen right. good luck, i hope you take the advice to wait until you do more research


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi 
Can I feed My Cokatiels with Cooked rice(without oil & salt) ؟

Thanks


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Rice is safe for birds to eat, but white rice is a low-nutrition food (mostly just calories) so it shouldn't be a big part of the diet. Brown rice is more nutritious than white rice.


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi
After 2 day my last post , the female Cokatiel laid an egg on the cage floor so I put nest for them and she laid 3 eggs .
every night(from 8 pm) till morning the female sleeps on the eggs and the other times the male sleeps on the eggs . 
when the male go out of nest(8 pm) , he eats her food then he sits on the cage floor and sleeps there(he doesnt sit on the wood cage) .
He is very quiet and he is not sing . 
Do my male cokatiel have a problem ? 

thanks


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Zeus said:


> Hi
> After 2 day my last post , the female Cokatiel laid an egg on the cage floor so I put nest for them and she laid 3 eggs .
> every night(from 8 pm) till morning the female sleeps on the eggs and the other times the male sleeps on the eggs .
> when the male go out of nest(8 pm) , he eats her food then he sits on the cage floor and sleeps there(he doesnt sit on the wood cage) .
> ...


I'm corrected my post but the only thing I can think of is maybe he's just tired and he's most comfortable there? Best of luck


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> After reading this post I have determined that you just got the males for your 2 females correct?? So you didn't Quarantine your birds?? You should Quarantine all birds before introducing them... you REALLY should do more research before breeding because SO MANY things can go wrong..


No she's had this male for a while, her pair has been breeding for a month at least and now she has eggs. The male could just be tired after sitting and turning the eggs, is he puffed up or sick looking? It wouldn't hurt to take him to the vet.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> No she's had this male for a while, her pair has been breeding for a month at least and now she has eggs. The male could just be tired after sitting and turning the eggs, is he puffed up or sick looking? It wouldn't hurt to take him to the vet.




Ok good because I was looking at the beginning of this thread.. and it was posted like Jan 5 when she orignally posted she didn't think her male/female were ready but it ended up because she had 2 females a grey and a wfpied? I'm sorry for the confusion


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

I have one female cokatiel . and the male seems healthy but he is very quiet and not sing .


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

My male doesn't sing he tends to be quiet at times I don't believe all birds are the same..how long have you had him?


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Zeus said:


> I have one female cokatiel . and the male seems healthy but he is very quiet and not sing .


I thought u had 2 female cockatiels and 1 male?


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi everybody
they have sat on their egg more than 3 week so one of my friend said : remove their nest and feed them with a lot of good food then after 40 day , put nest again . 
Tonight I wanted remove their nest but the female didnt go out of nest and she attacked to me and I put their nest in the cage . Im sure their egg wont hatch so what should I do?
Can I remove their nest without attention to resistance of female bird? 

Thanks


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

Please help me
what should I do ?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay...eggs typically hatch at 18 days of incubation. The 3 week period was long enough for this. Remove the nestbox, give them seed, pellet, and veggie. Wait for them to decide when they want to breed before you set them up again with a box.


----------

